

Please review my friends startup Frently (No technical co-founder) - amccloud

http://frently.com/ (clickable in comments)<p>So two of my friends created this Frently. It's quite amazing to me since they have no real experience with the web yet so far they've executed so well. Yes, no technical co-founders.<p>No it's not a dating site.
No it's not for those who are socially inept.<p>It seems very airbnb-ish. I personally think it's very useful for those who travel to unfamiliar places and would love to be "show around town". Also, if your like my roommate who is very friendly and wouldn't mind having a little extra cash to help with her guitar addiction.
======
nkassis
Just a little esthetic thing that annoyed me, get rid of the stock pick of a
girl with laptop and move the top friends in it's place. Stock pictures are
evil.

Other than that, I like the craziness of the idea ;p

Also, from what I understand, the money between "friends" is exchanged
directly or through the site?

And, how are you all going to manage not ending up as an escort finder?

------
amccloud
<http://frently.com/>

